# Leopard gecko has a sore nose/ a scab?



## honey liz (Oct 12, 2017)

so my leo had a little wound on his nose after he shed, im supposing he rubbed it trying to get the shed off. I don't know whether it's healing or not though? If not, what should I do about it? Otherwise his temps are good and he's eating really well ( sorry for the blurry pic!)


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

If he's healthy he should heal up perfectly fine, it'll just take a little time. Just keep the wound clean and keep an eye out for infection. Make sure he's got a decent moist hide the next time he sheds to avoid it happening again.


----------



## buccellati (Jan 7, 2018)

is there anything sharp in his tank you think may have caused it? I know when they shed they rub on things quite roughly, if there is something you think might be to sharp in there than that probably was the case, he should be find though just keep an eye on it!


----------

